# Look 585 team white 2007 - different paint jobs?



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

hi i have been looking at pics of the look 585 team white 2007 on the net and seem to have found differing paint jobs as to whether the carbon layer in the "look" brand name is visible or not. i have seen several pics of the team white where the carbon layer in the "look" name is visible on all tubes while on my bike it is only visible on the seat and down tube while the other tubes have the name painted onto the frame. 

now is this different production batches from different production sites and why the difference? how is your frame?

Cheers,
Ezzy


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

email chas at lookusa and he'll answer your questions. You can also ask excel sports in boulder over the phone as they are a large Look dealer.


----------



## edk (Aug 16, 2005)

My look has the same paintjob as yours:
Fork, seattube and downtube with carbon layer in the look
steeringtube and rear triangle black paint.


----------



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

for anyone interested in seeing the "other" type paint job, take a look at the following two links which show the carbon layer in the seatstays, toptube and headtube:
http://delta-bike.de/custom_061017_Look585.asp and http://delta-bike.de/custom_061107_Look585.asp. If the number in the url reflects the buildup date then they could refer to early 2007 models that were shipped in late 2006? 

/ezzy


----------



## rjsd (Nov 11, 2006)

All the labels on my 07 wht 585 are cut outs in the paint showing the carbon.


----------



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

rjsd - nice to hear that they do exist!

chas - any thoughts on these differences in paint jobs?

/ezzy


----------



## estebanjs (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks!


----------

